# Cafe Aroma, Lincoln



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I haven't been to that many coffee shops around the country, but this is my favourite. Awesome Flat White, and you get water served with your coffee by default - no need to ask. 3 levels of cosy coffee drinking, and they have events there too - comedy evenings etc., not that I've been to one. But whenever we are in Lincoln (about an hour from us) and have time, we pop in for a brew.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah, its good. Couple of others to try in Lincoln are The Angel coffee House & Stokes.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I haven't tried The Angel, but we have had a nice breakfast in Stokes.


----------

